# Want to look for work in Ireland?



## Chadstick31 (Aug 19, 2016)

Im a white South African aswel as an EU citizen and want to look for work in Ireland next year. I wanted to know if there are any places to rent in Dublin for like 2 or 3 months? That arent going to cost a fortune. Otherwise what would be the best way to approach this as someone with not much funds? I am well educated in mehanical engineering if that will help in finding an apprenticeship.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Chadstick31 said:


> Im a white South African aswel as an EU citizen and want to look for work in Ireland next year. I wanted to know if there are any places to rent in Dublin for like 2 or 3 months? That arent going to cost a fortune. Otherwise what would be the best way to approach this as someone with not much funds? I am well educated in mehanical engineering if that will help in finding an apprenticeship.


Renting in Dublin is a nightmare! So much so that potential renters are outbidding each other and upping rents. Outside Dublin in a small town called Celbridge my niece is renting a SMALL two bed apartment. Cost €950 per month ! Plus bills. 
The only alternative if you are single might be to flat or house share. Most rentals are for longer than 3 months.
Sorry to be bearer of sad tidings. 

Tenants seeking rentals: the realities of flat-hunting in Dublin

Dublin Rooms to Share, House Shares and Roommates | Daft.ie
https://www.gumtree.ie/s-flatshare-houseshare/dublin/v1c8000l3300001p1
Rooms to Rent Dublin, Rent a Room in a House Share in Ireland - Rent.ie


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Chadstick31 said:


> Im a white South African aswel as an EU citizen and want to look for work in Ireland next year. I wanted to know if there are any places to rent in Dublin for like 2 or 3 months? That arent going to cost a fortune. Otherwise what would be the best way to approach this as someone with not much funds? I am well educated in mehanical engineering if that will help in finding an apprenticeship.


Still plenty of white people in Ireland, you should feel quite safe.


----------

